# Oban Scotland.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I am off to Scotland soon. Got 2 nights in Oban. Anyone recommend a good place to eat?

Also can anyone recommend a good pub or hotel bar, nothing noisy or the 710 will get the hump. 

Last question. If I choose to bring back 2 bottles of whiskey, what 2 would you bring back?

Going to the Isle of Mull as well. 

Cheers Scott.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course if we`d gained independence people with loud shirts wouldn`t be allowed to enter Scotland :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The 710 asked today what shirts am I taking......


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> I am off to Scotland soon. Got 2 nights in Oban. Anyone recommend a good place to eat?
> 
> Also can anyone recommend a good pub or hotel bar, nothing noisy or the 710 will get the hump.
> 
> ...


Fresh sea products near the ferry, go for it. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Go the green shack on the ferry pier,for daytime munchies,fresh off the boats fish,shellfish.otherwise Eusk on the central

Pier

Mull,dependa where you are saying if at Iona

end ,worth paying for the Ninth Wave,pricey but top taste.

Tobermory, fish and chips off the harbour van is in the good guide books,Recent info says avoid the Western Isles Hotel.

Do sort your eating on Mull,eateries are few and far between.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lots of bog standard eateries in and around the metropolis, quick snack places, cheerful, but often not that cheap - - too mahy tourists, Definitely better you find a slightly more "up the market" place and pay a tad extra for lots better! The place at the ferry is brill if you like seafood and fish, it swims onto the plate it's that fresh! :lol:

There's some "heucter teuchtery" folk type bars about if you like that sort of thing, a wander round will find some sessions, and there's a jazz session (or used to be) most Thursdays at obne of the hotels, but I can never remember the name of it --> ldman:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Eusk as already stated is good. Personally I would eat at The Manor House as nicely upmarket without being too snobby. Lots of decent places north and south of Oban but not much else in town of a good standard.

One whisky you must take back is a bottle of Oban Malt direct from the distillery.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I have booked a table at Eusk provisionally but will give the 710 the option of changing it to the Manor house if she wants.

I am visiting Mull on Sunday so hope to bring back something from the distillery there.

I will be at the Oban distillery shop and I want either the 14 year old or the 18 but I will have a look out for Malt direct as well.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well all to own tastes but Mull single malt whisky doesnt justify the cost for me,but it has a decent blend though.-enjoy the trip


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers, we just got a table at the Manor House.

Many thanks. :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

did the distillery visit there a few years back - the 14 year old is very nice and not silly money.

have not tasted the 20 or the 32 (1969 my birth year dammit !) but my other favorites would be the 18 year old glenlivet or just about any balvenie.

folks seem to like the oban opened up with a touch of water but i like the peat and heather so prefer it neat.

in terms of bringing back - not really worth the bother these days with places like the whisky exchange online.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Had the most amazing seafood pasta I've ever tasted in the little restaurant next to the ferry. (next to the outdoorsy shop.)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well some feedback from my trip to the Highlands. Firstly my thanks to *Alas. *The Manor House Hotel dinner was perfect. The food, the wine, the decor, the furnishings, the service and the ambience were just perfect. Will never forget our evening there, cheers.

The Oban distillery special was sold out but the guy did me a deal on Oban 14, just Â£37 and on Mull I got a bottle of the Tobermory 10 year old for Â£30.

I also had Haggis on 4 occasions even though I was only there 3 days so you can see I liked it.

Some pictures now. Cheers Scott.

PPS. Forgot the green shed next to the ferry. Truly superb. 










This took us up to the Highlands and then for the last 3 hours into Oban we switched to steam. Two locos, one pushing one pulling.



















Below is a view of our hotel, 2 buildings to the left of the church in the centre.




























Had to take the 67 as the holiday watch.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

A view stood outside the hotel.

Below is Tobermory on Mull.










Below the Wallace monument taken from Stirling castle.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Glad you had a great weekend. Oban is great if you get the weather. Good pics too.

Spent many years in Oban as I used to be the General Manager of the Caledonian Hotel opposite the railway station a good few years ago and had a lot of meals at The Manor House as I had a nice reciprocal arrangement with them. Even spent our wedding night there.

Been back a good few times since then and it never disappoints. Either in the standard of food or service.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

rained for three days as usual then?

really glad you enjoyed it and waking up with that view of Oban Bay is something special.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

glad you enjoyed scott, did you get withdrawl symptoms from the forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s been 17 years since I last visited Oban, I must ride over there on the Suzy sometime :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> rained for three days as usual then?
> 
> really glad you enjoyed it and waking up with that view of Oban Bay is something special.


Cheers, it was mixed on the Saturday, then a bit wet on Sunday and beautiful on the Monday but that was our last day. Couldnâ€™t believe how warm it was up there. Had to leave the bedroom window open all night and the room was not heated. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> glad you enjoyed scott, did you get withdrawl symptoms from the forum


In a way it was good to just switch off and relax but you canâ€™t help thinking there might be something nice in the for sale section. 

I should get a more up to date phone!


----------

